# Tereza - hübsche Lady liegt im Wald / sleeping beauty (35x)



## Tobi.Borsti (8 Nov. 2011)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Tereza*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Hein666 (8 Nov. 2011)

Schicke Frisur!:thumbup:


----------



## Padderson (8 Nov. 2011)

so ein Picknick im Wald...


----------



## hohlio (8 Nov. 2011)

Sonnenbaden im Schatten soll ja vor Hautkrebs schützen. 
Danke!


----------

